# Are two better than one?



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am sure there will be varied experiences.

When adding another dog as far as expense. Its food, yearly Vet visits, any training that you do outside the home (obedience, rally, agility etc.) and with poodles grooming. The only thing that tires me once in a great while is grooming. 

Two has by far has been wonderful in our situation. As long as you do not change the expectations in your home as far as training and rules it will not change that much at all. I feel two poodles together are much better than one. 

I will get my third one next year.......and thats it!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Out of curiosity, how old is your spoo? Would you be getting a puppy, or an adult dog?

I can't wait to have another mini, myself, but mine is just 8 months old, and I have my hands FULL for awhile! He really, really wants to play with other dogs. I need to arrange some playdates for the poor lil guy!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

A lot must have happened in only five months... In a thread you started this summer, you and your husband were considering rehoming Lenny because of digestive issues and now you're thinking about adding another one?? Apparently, he must have improved quite a bit in the past few months... And if I remember, you have multiple children and Lenny was bumping them a bit in play and that worried you a little - has that issue improved as well? With two dogs, you'll have double the fun, but also double the bad stuff, too. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

Lenny was 1 year old in October. Yes, Plumcrazy, we have come a long way  It is my husband, believe it or not, leading the charge here with getting another, although we are still very undecided. Lenny was only knocking the toddler down when chasing light. He still does chase light but MUCH less than when he was a puppy. And he's more restrained and aware of himself when he does indulge that urge. I can honestly say that it is his only bad habit. He has great manners and is very civilized  He isn't crated anymore, and whether at night or if we are out, he never gets into trouble. I just worry that *two* may get into trouble together, even once we are out of the puppy stage, and I'm wondering if the dynamics change (especially the "couch potato inside athlete outside" dynamic) with two dogs, or if we'd just have double the poodle goodness. Thanks for your input! I love having this forum as a resource!


----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh, and we'd be open to a puppy or an adult, but would prefer 4 months or older. We'd be taking our time in our search.


----------



## 2 Poods (Oct 20, 2010)

I have two standard poodles. My poodles are now 7 and 6 years old. I got my second poodle when the first one was 15 months old. My first poodle is a male. He was the easiest poodle I've every had. He was the perfect poodle. However, he wasn't really happy when I added the 2nd to the mix. I wish I would of waited till he was out of his puppy stage before adding the second. But now, they are very close to each other in their own way. But you need to remember that it will cost more for food; vet bills; and grooming. And your time. Will you have the time to properly train a second poodle? How old are your children? This is something that you need to think seriously before getting in over your head.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

IME, I would wait another year or two until he's finished maturing.

I am waiting for dog #5 (yeah I'm crazy) once my oldest schnauzer is old and retired from her performance career, or passed on. Also, I want to add in the next dog/puppy further spaced agewise than my four are now. I've got a 6.5, 5, and two 2 year olds, if they all live to old age it's gonna be a couple years of heartache all at once


----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I am feeling more cautious already, though I have been more cautious than dh throughout this discussion. I always said that I get all the doggy benefits I need from one dog. I trained Lenny with the help of my two oldest children under the same circumstances, so I think we could train another, and the expenses would not be a hardship for us. Still, I'm wondering if we shouldn't mess with "perfection"  It's the thought of two stunning spoos sparring in the yard that is appealing, especially for Lenny's sake, but maybe he should just be content with his many furless companions. Plus, we take Lenny with us to the grandparents' houses, but it might be too big of an imposition to bring all the kids and TWO large dogs with us. Sigh. It's a tough one, but right now at least I am thinking that we have plenty of time to add another. 
As an aside, I emailed our breeder to let her know we might be in the market for a non-black spoo that was a little older...and she has a 7 month old cream/white female that she bred in collaboration with another breeder from an imported white girl and a black champion dad that she has since placed with a family. She said she has started showing her but has decided not to breed whites and so would consider placing her with us. Does that sound fishy to you? Why would she import a white then later decide she didn't want to breed white? She also seems to rather commonly keep a couple of pups as show prospects then focus on one and place the other at a slightly older age (like 4 months). Is that a reasonable practice, or is it just a line? 
This breeder puts lots of titles on her dogs, does all the best testing and has a good health guarantee, including a lifetime SA guarantee which I particularly like since our last spoo had SA, but I somehow worry that she isn't being completely forthcoming. Of course I haven't asked her about this cream girl yet, and I will delve more into her breeding practices, but I wanted to get your take on it. Thanks Poodle People!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

With all the kids and activity in your house, I'd stick to one dog. Poodles, especially those who are super attached to their families, don't always need or want the company of other dogs. My Sabrina, for example, would be perfectly happy as the only dog.

Two dogs are hard to train together. They are hard to walk together.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

wowbaby that is wonderful that you worked through your issues with Lenny - congratulations Since everything is working out so well I would hesitate to upset the applecart.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

> She also seems to rather commonly keep a couple of pups as show prospects then focus on one and place the other at a slightly older age (like 4 months). Is that a reasonable practice, or is it just a line?


That sounds normal to me. Sounds like she waits just long enough to see which of two possible puppies will be the better show prospect. Some breeders wait longer than that, so 4 months doesn't seem long at all.

Sounds to me also that you are probably better off waiting until your kids are a little older and Lenny has settled in and had more training. Maybe think about it again when he is 2 or 3 years old. A one-year-old dog still has a lot of maturing to do.

I have two minis, thinking they would be great playmates for each other, but that wasn't quite how it worked out. Pippin, our older dog, does not have the same physical capacity for running and leaping that Casey does. They tolerate each other, never fuss about their toys or food bowls or anything like that, but definitely they are not best friends. Casey's best friend is the little cockapoo across the street, who is the same age and has the same sheer exuberance in running that he does. Pippin's best buddy is a huge English Mastiff, who moves fairly slowly and deliberately. They walk around together or just stand quietly contemplating the world while Casey and his girlfriend are running circles around them and zooming around the back yard.

It's funny to watch the four of them in action - or in "inaction," as the case may be - and see again how individual our dogs are.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

My multiple dog situation is different. I have no obligations other than my job so it makes it much easier to handle the needs of having multiple poodles. I think in your case if Lenny is doing great - see how its going in a year then evaluate again. If he is happy and content and the kids and hubby are handling things well - no need to interrupt the honeymoon! 

I do recall your issues with Lenny now..... and I am so glad to hear they have improved!


----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I said 'no' the the beautiful cream girl. And I'm really sad about it. But it is probably the right thing to do. The couple of posts about some poodles preferring to be single poodles were really eye-opening to me. I had never considered that Lenny might rather not have another poodle in the house. I got a lot of great feedback, but my initial question wasn't addressed except once, which was 'how do two behave together versus one alone'. I'd still be interested in your experiences of that since it's still something we might do one day....just not now.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My two are tinies, not Spoos, but there are things they do and games they play that would be hard to cope with if they were big dogs! They love to play wrestle, to play hide and seek under the bedclothes in the morning, to play zoomie tag round the furniture, they have the occasional minor spat over food or a toy - all things that would quickly wreck the house if they were bigger. I am sure it is perfectly possible to train dogs to gambol in the yard and not galumph in the house, but it is something they would need to be carefully taught (and probably much easier in summer!). My two are a constant entertainment to each other and to me, but I think you would be wise to wait till Lenny is fully mature. (Glad to hear things are so much better, by the way.)


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have two spoos, Jazzi was 8 months old when we got Ella. Jazzi suffered from separation anxiety, when we would leave for work, and with our crazy schedules we decided that she needed a playmate. ( Jazzi was my puppy, DH husband wanted his very own baby too, MPS) LOL. Anyway along came Ella, and they are inseparable now. They share everthing, bones, toys, food ect. They have never been cross with each other, sleep together in same crate, by choice, they each have one. Jazzi is very attached to me and Ella is most definatly Daddy's girl. They are now 3 and 2.5 yrs. 
When we fist got the girls we also had an aging collie, that has since passed, we also have a 15yr old cat. 
In the house they are generally good, but do race around sometimes I just send them outside or make them settle down on thier beds or crates. Just like when kids get a little rambuncous! We do NOT have children at home, Jazzi and Ella get our full attention. Hope that does help in answering your question!
Two are a handful, but you are the only one who can decide what you can handle, and how Lenny would accept another dog. I have always had multiple dogs and personally perfer at least 2, but that is me. Good luck !


----------



## rdelrigo (Jun 19, 2010)

Havings two minis has turned out to be the best and probably dumbest decision. Is it more work? Absolutely! Does it cost more? Certainly. But if I could go back in time would I make the same decision? No question in my mind!

It all depends on the personality of the first dog. Peaches was 14 months old when we got Corky. She is still in many ways a puppy. She loves every dog she meets and wants to play constantly! Corky is 5 and as many of you know was in a horrible situation. He thrives on human affection due to years of neglect. He loves Peaches loves to snuggle with her or one of us. 

Corky is the perfect companion for her. On Christmas eve we all decided that the house just wouldn't be the same without Corks. He made our hearts full after a terrible year of pain and loss. Our 18 year old mini died in the spring, my dad almost died in the spring and mom was diagnosed with stage 4 breast cancer in the fall. Hopefully 2011 is a much happier year for us.


----------

